

Ask HN: Is Gmail crashing your browsers too? - FraaJad

As soon as I login to gmail(the gmail proper as well as google apps) the browsers hang. Safari, FF 3.04, Camino and Opera all spun the wheel of death on my mac and had to be forcibly quit.<p>Any body else experiencing the same thing?
======
cabalamat
Nope. I run Firefox 3 on Ubuntu and have no problems with gmail.

------
bdfh42
Nope - FF3 and Chrome both OK

------
olefoo
could you have a corrupted shared library.

